# Gettin' Out Of The Outback



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

My 2007 25RSS is on consignment at a local dealer. After all the problems I have had I'm just soured on the the whole thing. The new front looks pretty good from what I could see. Also had new trim replaced around the fridge were it was wrinkling. The thing has been in the shop waiting for or getting repairs for a total of 6 months!!! I missed the past 2 Fall camping seasons because it was in the repair shop. It is now out of warranty and I just want out.

I may get something else when I get over this experience cause we love camping and having a TT, but my next will NOT be laminated and have no slides to leak.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry for your experience. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

x2 
please try again camping the best!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale...and please stick around once the Outback is gone.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe i am missing something ...

Why did you not use your states Lemon Laws and simply get all you money back plus compensation for loss time, effort,. etc...

loss of six weeks let alone six months normally gets your money back

Perhaps you could still call a lawyer in your area that specializes in lemon Law and see what he says...

Not knowing much of your case though -- but from what you have wrote in the past -- you stand a good chance of winning --

Just curious why you decided to go down the consignment road and not the legal route...???


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

bye.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Good luck with the sale...and please stick around once the Outback is gone.


Don't know about your state but my states lemon law does not cover anything towed. That was one of the first things I looked at. I even contacted my state rep, no help there.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Just curious why you decided to go down the consignment road and not the legal route...???


RV Salesmen







Lawyers, hmmm. Tough one Ghosty.


----------



## GeoShe (Oct 15, 2007)

That's too bad! We had so many problems with our Prowler in a 10 month period with no help from Fleetwood or the dealer(and we were under warranty), we ended up trading it for the Outback, so far, so good, no big problems! Lemon Laws didn't cover us either! It's disheartening, but I do hope you keep camping! Good luck!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
bye.
```
wow, what a "typical" warm, thoughtful response from a member of the outback family....NOT


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the difficulties.

Just remember 'once an Outbacker, always an outbacker'.

Stay in touch.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the warm replies. We will continue to camp I'm just not sure in what. There just doesn't seem to be a good choice, either you get lucky and get a good TT or not, it doesn't matter what brand or model. A good friend and camping/hunting buddy is on his second low end Fleetwood and loves it, others hate their Fleetwood. It's the same with about all other brands, you either love it or hate it.

As far as the lemon law covering travel trailers goes, it would be interesting to know how many if any states cover them. I think they were intentionally left out because the industry has such bad all around quality issue it could backrupt dealers and manufacturers. Can you say lobbiests. How many state reps got their pockets lined to leave the RV industry alone. I read my states lemon law carfully and it is worded in such a way to make sure they are NOT included.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

FraTra,

Sorry to hear about your decision, but I can certainly understand your frustration. Hang in there, I'm sure there is a good one - with your name on it - out there somewhere.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not sure why folks thing trailers were left out of lemon law -- they are specifically covered -- see topic below...

lemon law


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

California Jim said:


> bye.


Thats a comment meant for the dark side, Mods why have you allowed this to stay ?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

daves700 said:


> bye.


Thats a comment meant for the dark side, Mods why have you allowed this to stay ?
[/quote]

The post does come across a little cold, for sure, but I don't see any indication Jim meant any malice by it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Perhaps Jim was simply in a hurry...lets not read too much into this.

Back to topic.

Keep us posted on your progress and let us know what you replace the Outback with.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Not sure why folks thing trailers were left out of lemon law -- they are specifically covered -- see topic below...
> 
> lemon law


Ghosty, 
The GA Lemon Law does NOT cover travel trailers. It DOES cover motor homes, but the key word is it must be motorized.

"(11) "New motor vehicle" means any self-propelled vehicle, primarily designed for the transportation of persons or property over the public highways, that was leased or purchased in this state or registered by the original consumer in this state and on which the original motor vehicle title was issued to the lessor or purchaser without having been previously issued to any person other than the selling dealer. If the motor vehicle is a motor home, this article shall apply to the self-propelled vehicle and chassis, but does not include those portions of the vehicle designated, used, or maintained primarily as a mobile dwelling, office, or commercial space. The term "new motor vehicle" does not include motorcycles or trucks with 10,000 pounds or more gross vehicle weight rating. The term "new motor vehicle" shall not include any vehicle on which the title and other transfer documents show a used, rather than new, vehicle. The term "new motor vehicle" includes a demonstrator or lease-purchase, as long as a manufacturer's warranty was issued as a condition of sale, unless specifically excluded under this definition."
I, too, called the government offices to clarify this, and was assured it does not. The 27RSDS I had was a "lemon", for sure, but not covered by the "Lemon Law".
Darlene


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Kentucky's doesn't even cover motor homes. In fact it specifically excludes them.

VEHICLES COVERED
The Kentucky lemon law applies to a motor vehicle that:
1. Is intended primarily for use and operation on the public highways;
2. Is required to be registered or licensed in Kentucky prior to such use or operation;
3. Has been finally and completely assembled and is in the possession of a
manufacturer, factory branch, distributor, wholesaler, or an authorized motor vehicle
dealer; and
4. Is in fact new and on which the original title has not previously been issued;
The lemon law does not cover motor homes, motorcycles, mopeds, vehicles with more than
2 axles, farm tractors and other farm machines, and vehicles substantially altered after the
initial sale from a dealer to an individual.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Trailers are specifically excluded from the lemon law in Illinois. I would suspect they may be in most states.
http://www.illinoisattorneygeneral.gov/con...s/lemonlaw.html


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Best of luck finding the right camping rig for you. 
(There's always a tent, but be careful because sometimes the seams leak!







)
Have you considered an aluminum sided trailer? They don't have delam problems!

Even after you find one, why not hang out as an SOB'er!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I understand your pain, fustration, anger. We received our TT July 2007 and from the moment received - everything was wrong from electric malfunction, new inverter/converter, mis-wiring, faulting bolting, facial lamantion peal, tire wear, etc. If it was just me alone, that TT would still be in the shop and not have used it for what it is intended. Thank God I married a man who has experience in all that stuff as we (he) did all the warranty stuff and had the dealer send him the stuff to do it (its under warranty). We are not going to the rally at the plant due to my husbands extensive experience building the insides of boats for a living. He would love to tell them how to do it right with american pride, but it would be with lots of #$%^& and #$%&*

My hope for you is that you have some knowledge to do the stuff yourself (or learn as you go)...or...you find a better vehicle. Don't give up on the experience of trying.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

3athlete said:


> ```
> bye.
> ```
> wow, what a "typical" warm, thoughtful response from a member of the outback family....NOT


To a simple "bye" post you responded with sarcasm laced with negativity. Is that any more of a warm, thoughful response?










-CC


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Time to pause and think before we post.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We seem to be straying off in an undesirable direction on this thread.
I'll open it back up, but let's not make a mountain out of a molehill here.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This is a very good thread, but some just aren't staying ON TOPIC. Let's not start off the New Year this way.
Back to the topic...
If nothing else...at least we are discussing lemon laws and learning something. I thought about this too when I made my umpteenth visit to the dealer for leak repairs and such right after purchase. I too, was unimpressed with my trailer. (and dealer) I had to grab the entire attention of everyone under the roof of that building to get anywhere. Once it was all water under the bridge, I was a much happy OUTBACK owner. Good luck.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

FraTra:

It is pretty lousy to have to go though the problems you have had with your OB. I am quite sure those kinds of problems with one would have left us with a very bad taste in our mouths.

Like many others, we did not have any issues with our OB. It was our first camper and with it we discovered that we really enjoy 'campering'. So far, we have also had good luck with our Challenger.

Good luck to you. I hope that that it sells quickly for you and that the repairs hold up for the next owner.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Good luck with your sale. Remember all brands have issues at times and there are a few of us here who do not pull outbacks. Thanks to all the wonderful people here we feel welcome also. Hang in there and don't let 1 bad apple of a tt ruin your outlook on camping. I was looking at a outback when I found this thread. By joining i have learned a lot and I am still looking at Keystone products. We had a Holiday Rambler tt that I had nasty thoughts about how I could get rid of. (I hated that trailer) Each time we left home with it, it started a new problem. It left me setting on I77 in Charlot SC. while my DH went after hitch parts when it broke. I wanted to just grab our clothes and personal things and abandon it But my DH would not let me. That did spoil me on tt and we went 5er and never looked back. So good luck and keep us posted on your progress and what you get next. Have a happy new year.


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry for the bad luck. We had a similiar situation with a Coachmen. We had a motorhome that we traded for a Spirit of America. We had the bed fall apart, the refrigerator die and there were a few major leaks. We bought it brand new and after only two seasons this past October we traded for our Outback Sydney. We are looking forward to April to get back to the campground. Our friends have a Sydney and they are so happy. We got our's after the season so right now it is just sitting.....counting the days.

Best of Luck and hope you still get to camp


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear you are getting rid of your Outback. I'm sure there are many things that you liked about it. But I understand your frustrations. We had several problems when we bought ours, as well - like the water pump not shutting off the day after we bought it - bad sealing around the front cap (which I keep after) - leaky check valve (still) in the city water hookup - marker light shorted out, leaving us with no tail lights. We had a few minor isses, also. (We have the crinkling around the fridge, but not as bad as some of the pics I've seen on this forum. Nothing we cannot live with.)

But I take a different approach, in retrospect. The way I look at it, we've eliminated all the bugs from the factory and we now have (except for the leaky water hookup) a bug-free trailer. Besides - what else will I do in my spare time if I'm not tinkering with the Outback now and again. It's such a satisfying feeling when I solve a problem!

Hope you give this idea a little thought. Because if you buy a new trailer - no matter who makes it or the type of construction - you're likely to have the same sort of "break in" period, whereby you find all the flaws from the factory and have to put up with losing use while it's being fixed.

Just my $.02. (And $.02 ain't worth much any more!)

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

My response was to the poster who responded to Jim - not Jim's OP.

-CC


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your experience and I wish you well with future endeavours


----------

